# Power Hacksaw



## Ultradog MN (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm needing a decent, metal cutting saw for my home shop and am thinking about an old power hacksaw.
Does anybody have one that they use regularly?
I would expect to have to overhaul it - bushings, gibs, etc but that would be okay with me.
What brand names should I search for?
Is there any brand that is better than all the rest?
Not sure of the size. I suppose something in the 15-18" blade range.
Does anyone here know of one near the Twin Cities (Minnesota) that might be for sale?
Thanks

PS, I suspect a band saw might be better and faster but those seem to fetch a pretty high price and I just like old school stuff.
I know a guy can buy something from Harbor Fright or Jet, Grizzly, or some such but I do not want one of those.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 20, 2021)

I have a 6X6 Peerless, and like it, also had a 7X7 Marvel, it was a fast cutting machine, one of the best power hacksaws.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Apr 20, 2021)

I have an old Wellsaw power hacksaw, which I _love_. However, I just got a second-hand Warco horizontal/vertical bandsaw which knocks spots off it for speed, ease of use and not weighing as much as a small tank. The vertical use option is great too.
The power hacksaw is lovely, but SLOW and really fussy setting up for angle cuts. Given the choice, the bandsaw is the better option unless you have a particular thing for vintage iron.


----------



## JRaut (Apr 20, 2021)

I've got a 6x6 Peerless in Minneapolis (Linden Hills). Weighs damn near 1000 pounds. Worth every penny, and every drop of sweat it took getting it into my shop.

I don't see them come up all that often for sale. But they were made over in Racine, so you could probably find them pretty easily if you took a little road trip.

Bring over some steel to chop up if you want to give it a whirl.

EDIT: I used to have a cheap Harbor Freight 6x6, but I sold it when I got this. I don't miss it.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Apr 20, 2021)

I restored an old craftsman power hacksaw a while ago. Used a garbage can as an electrolysis tank, repainted, etc. I made a cart with retractable casters for it so I could wheel it around. The blade likes to wander around a bit and it chatters horribly if it isn't set JUST right. 

Then someone gave me a cheapo horrible freight portaband and became a convert. I made a little stand and table for it and haven't pulled out the power hacksaw since. I think I might make another base for the portaband with a hinge to turn it horizontal.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 20, 2021)

Ultradog, It's a good thing you asked about your hacksaw on this site, there is another site that strictly forbids the discussion of any kind of power hacksaw.
Benmychree, I didn't know you had a Marvel.
I had a Marvel 612 horiz. saw. That machine was amazing after I fixed it.
It took 3 guys to load it after we took it apart.


Ultradog MN said:


> I'm needing a decent, metal cutting saw for my home shop and am thinking about an old power hacksaw.


Why not a horizontal bandsaw? They cut 100% of the time. Many members have the HF version. Properly adjusted they do pretty well.


----------



## Ultradog MN (Apr 20, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Ultradog, It's a good thing you asked about your hacksaw on this site, there is another site that strictly forbids the discussion of any kind of power hacksaw.
> Benmychree, I didn't know you had a Marvel.
> I had a Marvel 612 horiz. saw. That machine was amazing after I fixed it.
> It took 3 guys to load it after we took it apart.
> ...


Janderso,
Thanks.
I assume the other site is PM?
Yeah, they're kinda snooty over there aren't they but I didn't know power hacksaws were verboten.
No offense to you or anyone else here but I live less than a mile from HF and just don't go there.
Have a Monarch and Millmaster which were both built in 1942 and a 10" Dvorak shaper which was built in 1951.  Guess I'd rather stick with the old stuff.


----------



## Ultradog MN (Apr 20, 2021)

JRaut said:


> I've got a 6x6 Peerless in Minneapolis (Linden Hills). Weighs damn near 1000 pounds. Worth every penny, and every drop of sweat it took getting it into my shop.
> 
> I don't see them come up all that often for sale. But they were made over in Racine, so you could probably find them pretty easily if you took a little road trip.
> 
> ...




Beautiful!!
I would love to find one like that.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 20, 2021)

While you are thinking of what to do be sure to use searchtempest.com to check all local Craigslist ads.

I just loaded hacksaw in and this one near Detroit came up









						Craftsman/Atlas power hacksaw - tools - by owner - sale
					

Vintage but in new condition power hacksaw made by Atlas for Sears in the late 1940 or early 1950. The saw is all cast iron and is mounted on a wheeled stand and it take 12" regular ackasaw blade....



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## Janderso (Apr 20, 2021)

Ultradog MN said:


> Janderso,
> Thanks.
> I assume the other site is PM?
> Yeah, they're kinda snooty over there aren't they but I didn't know power hacksaws were verboten.
> ...


OK I get it.
Regarding HF. I too live close to one. Some of their stuff is poor quality, some is adequate for the limited use IMHO.
I also think some of their products have improved. Example,
I bought a 1 ton arbor press last weekend. It is very much improved from the last one I bought from them.
Even the mounting holes line up. My other one was lost in the fire.


----------



## JRaut (Apr 20, 2021)

Ultradog MN said:


> Beautiful!!
> I would love to find one like that.



I agree! I found it at a local estate sale.

Paid about $250 for it, and I didn't have to do a single bit of work on it.

This version is sort of a class heavier than the Craftsman/Atlas types of power hacksaws out there, like the one that @Cadillac STS posted.

But it certainly is a hoss. Powers straight through whatever I've ever thrown at it without breaking a sweat. And it's significantly faster than the cheap HF bandsaw, which was a surprise to me. Lots of folks suggest that they cut super slowly, but I've not found that to be the case.

Only drawback is there is no native ability on this saw to make angled cuts. It can be done, but it's a bit of a hassle.


----------



## projectnut (Apr 20, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Ultradog, It's a good thing you asked about your hacksaw on this site, *there is another site that strictly forbids the discussion of any kind of power hacksaw*.
> Benmychree, I didn't know you had a Marvel.
> I had a Marvel 612 horiz. saw. That machine was amazing after I fixed it.
> It took 3 guys to load it after we took it apart.
> ...


That was true up until about 5 years ago.  Since then they allow discussion about industrial power hacksaws in the "Antique" forum.

I made the mistake of mentioning my Racine W66 in the general forum.  After a protracted and highly spirited discussion the moderator relented and allowed industrial brands to be discussed.  They still forbid discussion about any foreign built or hobby grade machines.  If you do a search on that site you'll find nearly 1,000 posts about power hacksaws.  Some that deal with hobby grade saws have been locked.

As for the OP's original question I wish he had mentioned he was looking a couple weeks ago.  There was a nice Racine saw in the Wausau area listed for $350.00 or best offer.  It had been up for over a month with no takers.  I looked again today but it was no longer listed.

I've had my Racine W66 for about 6 years and use it on a semi-regular basis.  I bought it as a backup for my Startrite H175 horizontal bandsaw.  At the time I hade several large projects going and the saw was the the choke point.  I purchased the Racine to smooth things out.  It needed a good cleaning and some new blades, but that was about it.  If you're interested in a power hacksaw I highly recommend the Racine brand.  If go to the Vintage machinery website (http://www.vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx) and search Racine Tool & Machine Company you'll find several brochures on Racine saws


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 20, 2021)

I've been very slowly working on this one.
Currently have her torn down. I'd planned to make the repairs and move her down the road.
That finally happened last fall.
Any interest?
Come get her, or I could possibly-maybe deliver to the MN metro. She is currently located in Tamarack MN.
The pic is 10years old.
She has a "Property of War Dept" tag on her. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## benmychree (Apr 20, 2021)

JRaut said:


> I've got a 6x6 Peerless in Minneapolis (Linden Hills). Weighs damn near 1000 pounds. Worth every penny, and every drop of sweat it took getting it into my shop.
> 
> I don't see them come up all that often for sale. But they were made over in Racine, so you could probably find them pretty easily if you took a little road trip.
> 
> ...





JRaut said:


> I've got a 6x6 Peerless in Minneapolis (Linden Hills). Weighs damn near 1000 pounds. Worth every penny, and every drop of sweat it took getting it into my shop.
> 
> I don't see them come up all that often for sale. But they were made over in Racine, so you could probably find them pretty easily if you took a little road trip.
> 
> ...


That looks like it was a lineshaft drive machine like one that I saw in the '50s in a friend's father's shop, his shop was all on lineshaft, then there was one just like it but with factory motor drive on top and a 3 speed transmission in my high school shop, then I bought one at an auction, which I have in my shop A lot of these saws have broken saw frames because people remove the outer guards which prevent cut off parts from rolling off front or back and jamming between the saw frame and the machine base; mine was broken when I bought it back in the 1960s but I was able to buy a new replacement from Peerless.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 20, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Ultradog, It's a good thing you asked about your hacksaw on this site, there is another site that strictly forbids the discussion of any kind of power hacksaw.
> Benmychree, I didn't know you had a Marvel.
> I had a Marvel 612 horiz. saw. That machine was amazing after I fixed it.
> It took 3 guys to load it after we took it apart.
> ...


My Marvel was at my shop and was sold along with the shop, when I bought it, it was set up with an automatic feed table, when set up to feed automatically, a stop was set up for part length, and a vise equipped sled clamped the far end of the bar and after a cut, the machine's vise would unclamp, and a friction operated feed would kick in, and a chain drive would pull the sled to feed the bar against the stop and the blade would descend and that would re clamp the vise (repeat) until the bar was used up.  The Marvel saw has several features that make it cut about 1/3 faster than any normal power hacksaw, first it has a quick return device instead of a plain crank, and it has a dual feed arrangement which combines a positive feed with a friction feed so that when cutting round bars, the friction feed puts extra feed when the cross section of the cut is smaller, going into the bar and exiting, then settling into positive feed where the cross section is more constant.  Another feature is that the saw frame is on a ball slide and runs on vertical ways up and down by a screw feed and also has a generous cutting oil sump for good cooling, the mix being half kerosene for best heat transfer.  I also had a Marvel #8, a wonderful bandsaw with tilting blade for miter cuts.


----------



## Ultradog MN (Apr 20, 2021)

Cadillac STS said:


> While you are thinking of what to do be sure to use searchtempest.com to check all local Craigslist ads.
> 
> I just loaded hacksaw in and this one near Detroit came up
> 
> ...



Thanks.
I was on Searchtempest this morning and saw that one. 
It is a great resource for finding stuff.
I'd like to find one that was made to use the heavier blades tho. Like a 15 or 18" model.
No hurry.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 20, 2021)

I think the Peerless will take 3 different blade lengths, I use 14" blades on mine.  That is the longest it will take.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 20, 2021)

Check this out.









						Vintage power hacksaw video
					

A cool old vintage power hacksaw running. It is at a shop I go to for work. It has the coolest rythem when it's running, kinda like a shaper.




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## FanMan (Apr 20, 2021)

I use mine all the time, it was a $10 junk shop find which I restored.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 20, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I think the Peerless will take 3 different blade lengths, I use 14" blades on mine.  That is the longest it will take.


I may have missed it, what vintage is your Peerless John?


----------



## JRaut (Apr 21, 2021)

Here's a decent looking one a bit past Eau Claire listed on Facebook Marketplace. Listing says it's in great working condition.

They're asking $350, but looks like it's been listed for 19 weeks.






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				







There are a couple others listed on Marketplace as well, but they're the small benchtop style ones.


----------



## ShagDog (Apr 21, 2021)

I've been looking for a power hacksaw for a while now. I used to operate one on a regular basis while working in a machine/mold making shop in the 1970's. I was the "grunt" so they had me cutting stock for the machinist/ mold makers.

Only question I have about the power hacksaws is blade availability. Where do you all get your blades for these?


----------



## Lo-Fi (Apr 21, 2021)

I just buy them from eBay. My last Eclipse blade literally lasted a decade.


----------



## projectnut (Apr 21, 2021)

ShagDog said:


> I've been looking for a power hacksaw for a while now. I used to operate one on a regular basis while working in a machine/mold making shop in the 1970's. I was the "grunt" so they had me cutting stock for the machinist/ mold makers.
> 
> Only question I have about the power hacksaws is blade availability. Where do you all get your blades for these?


As Lo-Fi mentioned they are available on eBay.  They are also available from McMaster MSC and other industrial suppliers.  Be sure to check the eBay prices against the industrial suppliers before making a purchase.  I have run into several eBay sellers asking more than the suppliers.  Occasionally they do appear for bargain prices on eBay.  I have purchased several lots over the years with prices in the $2.00 to $3.00 per unit range.  There is also a member of the "professional board" that was selling them.  I purchased 25 from him also in the $2.00 to $3.00 range per unit.   

I think Lo-Fi's experience is the exception rather than the rule.  I wouldn't expect most blades to last a decade with daily use.  I can't say how long the blades will last on my saw since I change them out for different size and composition materials.  I currently have 3 that I use regularly (4tpi, 8tpi, and 12tpi).  They've all been in service about 5 years, and still have plenty of life left in them. 

As an FYI, I generally get 2 to 3 years use out of my bandsaw blades when used on a daily basis.  The bandsaw is used about double the number of hours the power hacksaw is used.


----------



## ShagDog (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks for the blade sources. I did not realize they would be so easy to get.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Apr 21, 2021)

That's a decade of infrequent use and being truly past it's best by the end!! I tended to move the fixed jaw frequently when cutting odd stock or angles, so got full use of the blade length rather than wearing out a 4" spot.


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 21, 2021)

Ultradog MN said:


> Thanks.
> I was on Searchtempest this morning and saw that one.
> It is a great resource for finding stuff.
> I'd like to find one that was made to use the heavier blades tho. Like a 15 or 18" model.
> No hurry.


The Craftsman saws will work with standard 12" hacksaw blades but they were intended to use heavier 12" power hacksaw blades. I have one, it is a nice little saw but definitely a lightweight and in a totally different class compared to a Marvel or Peerless. I was able to load it by myself into the back of my Subaru, none of that sentence could be said for one of those larger saws.  



Janderso said:


> OK I get it.
> Regarding HF. I too live close to one. Some of their stuff is poor quality, some is adequate for the limited use IMHO.
> I also think some of their products have improved. Example,
> I bought a 1 ton arbor press last weekend. It is very much improved from the last one I bought from them.
> Even the mounting holes line up. My other one was lost in the fire.



I just got one of the HF arbor presses as well. I've been looking for a vintage press but the ones I see on CL are either too far away, asking far more than I want to spend or both. When HF put theirs on sale for $44, I gave in. Not as cool as a vintage press, but it looks decent and will do the job. 



ShagDog said:


> I've been looking for a power hacksaw for a while now. I used to operate one on a regular basis while working in a machine/mold making shop in the 1970's. I was the "grunt" so they had me cutting stock for the machinist/ mold makers.
> 
> Only question I have about the power hacksaws is blade availability. Where do you all get your blades for these?





ShagDog said:


> Thanks for the blade sources. I did not realize they would be so easy to get.



Yeah, easier than I expected. 

I've found them on Ebay and Amazon as well as some of the larger tool sellers like McMaster Carr. I found some 12" Starret blades to fit my saw at Amazon for about $15.


----------



## Ultradog MN (Apr 21, 2021)

JRaut said:


> Here's a decent looking one a bit past Eau Claire listed on Facebook Marketplace. Listing says it's in great working condition.
> 
> They're asking $350, but looks like it's been listed for 19 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
I asked my wife to contact the seller which she did this morning. It is close enough.
19 weeks tho. Might be something wrong with it or I'd think it would have sold by now. Or else I'm so deluded about their usefullness that no one wants them any more. Wouldn't be the first time that has happened 
I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Ultradog MN (Apr 21, 2021)

Uglydog said:


> I've been very slowly working on this one.
> Currently have her torn down. I'd planned to make the repairs and move her down the road.
> That finally happened last fall.
> Any interest?
> ...


Thanks.
I have property in Aitkin.
Not sure how to contact someone here.
Can you pm me?


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 22, 2021)

Ultradog MN said:


> Thanks.
> I have property in Aitkin.
> Not sure how to contact someone here.
> Can you pm me?


I PMd you my email address which I check a couple times each day.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 22, 2021)

Another source for blades are a good section from a used or broken band saw blade.


----------



## westerner (Apr 22, 2021)

Guys-
I really enjoyed this thread, and I surely do enjoy using old machinery. I am just a kid (61 years old) from the construction trades.
Can someone explain to me how an 18 inch long hacksaw blade will do a better job AND last longer than even a little (64 1/2 inch) bandsaw blade?
I have a 6x6 (I think) Delta horizontal from Taiwan, and use it alot. I also have a half-dozen manual hacksaws, many so old they are made in the USA. The difference is quite obvious to me....


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 23, 2021)

Maybe those power hack saws are safer for setting and letting go for a long cut?  We had one of those in junior high shop class and the teacher would use it to cut aluminum ingots down to size for us making castings. Big pile of ingots came on a pallet and needed to be cut. Saw sometimes sawed away at the side of the room while we worked. Something the teacher did if kids were messing around would be make him use a hand hacksaw to cut one of those 3X4 inch ingots all hour.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Apr 23, 2021)

I'd argue probably not... Many finger traps, a whole reciprocating mech to get in the way of... The reciprocating action positively, absolutely wants to rip the stock right out of the chick jaws and it's like the world is about to end when it does succeed! Mine came from a school, but I suspect it was what was available at the time. Certainly safer than a vertical bandsaw, but far less safe than a horizontal for sure.


----------



## projectnut (Apr 23, 2021)

Cadillac STS said:


> Maybe those power hack saws are safer for setting and letting go for a long cut?  We had one of those in junior high shop class and the teacher would use it to cut aluminum ingots down to size for us making castings. Big pile of ingots came on a pallet and needed to be cut. Saw sometimes sawed away at the side of the room while we worked. Something the teacher did if kids were messing around would be make him use a hand hacksaw to cut one of those 3X4 inch ingots all hour.


We used to have a Racine 66W4 in our shop at work.  That one had a transmission with 4 speeds.  35 strokes per minute, 70 strokes per minute, 100 strokes per minute, and 140 strokes per minute.  It would often work an 8 hour shift non-stop cutting 6" rounds of Inconel for extrusion dies.  It was a better choice for that job in that the blade speed was slower on the 35 and 70 strokes per minute settings than any of the bandsaws.  Also the down pressure could be set lighter to maximize blade life.

The Racine W66 series machines have a stroke length of 5", and from 1 to 4 speeds depending on the model.  That translates out to 14.6 ft. per minute, 29 ft. per minute, 41.6 ft. per minute, and 58.3 ft. per minute.  My Startrite 175H bandsaw has 3 speeds of 60 ft. per minute, 100 ft. per minute, and 160 ft. per minute.

Essentially the fastest speed on the power hacksaw is about the same as the slowest speed on the bandsaw.  Having said that I almost always use the bandsaw at 60 ft. per minute.  I find it gives more accurate cuts, and the blades last considerably longer.  So in my case one saw performs about equally with the other.

The power hacksaw is less expensive to run in that the current price for blades from industrial suppliers is a little under $20.00 each, while a new bandsaw blade is a little over $40.00.  Until I run out of my current stock of hacksaw blades it will be even less expensive.  I have over 50 blades in stock with an average cost of less than $3.00 per blade.


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 23, 2021)

westerner said:


> Guys-
> I really enjoyed this thread, and I surely do enjoy using old machinery. I am just a kid (61 years old) from the construction trades.
> Can someone explain to me how an 18 inch long hacksaw blade will do a better job AND last longer than even a little (64 1/2 inch) bandsaw blade?
> I have a 6x6 (I think) Delta horizontal from Taiwan, and use it alot. I also have a half-dozen manual hacksaws, many so old they are made in the USA. The difference is quite obvious to me....



If comparing a similar size bandsaw to power hacksaw, the hacksaw will usually have a much heavier blade, both thicker and taller making it easier to get a good straight cut. The preferred blade on my little 12" hacksaw is 1-1/8" tall and 0.05" thick, the 64-1/2" blade used on my HF 4x6" bandsaw is 1/2" tall and 0.025" thick. Some of the bigger power hacksaws use 4-6TPI blades so they may look slow with their train like chugging, but they can take big bites.

Changing blades is also very quick and easy on most power hacksaws, making them more convenient for cutting different materials. Changing blades on my 6x10 Kalamazoo isn't too bad, but the HF is a hassle.

Last for a roughly equal capacity power hacksaws tend to be smaller, my 12" hacksaw is rated for 4x4" material, but is about 2/3 the size and weight of my HF 4x6 bandsaw.

Bandsaws win for complexity, or a lack of it, power hacksaws tend to be somewhat Rube Goldberg devices with lots of funky moving parts.


I think power hacksaws are neat, and far more capable than many give them credit for, but there is probably a reason that you see far more bandsaws these days.


----------



## Ultradog MN (Apr 23, 2021)

JRaut said:


> Here's a decent looking one a bit past Eau Claire listed on Facebook Marketplace. Listing says it's in great working condition.
> 
> They're asking $350, but looks like it's been listed for 19 weeks.
> 
> ...


I had my wife contact the seller 2 days ago but no reply. Maybe it's not available any more.


----------



## westerner (Apr 23, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> If comparing a similar size bandsaw to power hacksaw, the hacksaw will usually have a much heavier blade, both thicker and taller making it easier to get a good straight cut. The preferred blade on my little 12" hacksaw is 1-1/8" tall and 0.05" thick, the 64-1/2" blade used on my HF 4x6" bandsaw is 1/2" tall and 0.025" thick. Some of the bigger power hacksaws use 4-6TPI blades so they may look slow with their train like chugging, but they can take big bites.
> 
> Changing blades is also very quick and easy on most power hacksaws, making them more convenient for cutting different materials. Changing blades on my 6x10 Kalamazoo isn't too bad, but the HF is a hassle.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Aaron!
I can see the pros-cons much clearer now. The ability to cut a bit straighter would make a difference on some jobs.
I may have to alter my search filters......


projectnut said:


> We used to have a Racine 66W4 in our shop at work.  That one had a transmission with 4 speeds.  35 strokes per minute, 70 strokes per minute, 100 strokes per minute, and 140 strokes per minute.  It would often work an 8 hour shift non-stop cutting 6" rounds of Inconel for extrusion dies.  It was a better choice for that job in that the blade speed was slower on the 35 and 70 strokes per minute settings than any of the bandsaws.  Also the down pressure could be set lighter to maximize blade life.
> 
> The Racine W66 series machines have a stroke length of 5", and from 1 to 4 speeds depending on the model.  That translates out to 14.6 ft. per minute, 29 ft. per minute, 41.6 ft. per minute, and 58.3 ft. per minute.  My Startrite 175H bandsaw has 3 speeds of 60 ft. per minute, 100 ft. per minute, and 160 ft. per minute.
> 
> ...


Blade fpm is a consideration in a job shop, dealing with many different materials, thicknesses and shapes. Your experience is the kind of advice I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## JRaut (Jul 15, 2021)

Hey @Ultradog MN, are you still on the prowl?

You've probably seen these already, but if not:









						Peerless Model LHM-280 Automatic Hacksaw
					

Capacity: Round @ 90 degrees: 11”, Round @ 45 degrees 5”, Rectangular Stock: 9-7/8” x 9-7/8”, (3) Blade Speed Ranges: 80, 100 and 120 SFPM, Blade 1-1/4” x 0.062” x 18”, Length of Stroke: 5-1/2”, 2HP, 220 Volt, 3 Phase, S/N: 280283, Approx 55” x 38” x 27”, Weight 1145, Loading Fee: $30.00




					bid.premiermachineryauctions.com
				












						Keller Model 13AS Power Hack Saw
					

12” Blade, 115 Volt, Single Phase, Approx 44”x13”x35”




					bid.premiermachineryauctions.com
				




(And this one is yours, no?)








						Marvel Draw Cut Saw No. 2 Powered Hacksaw
					

12” Blade, 3/4 hp, 230 volt, 3 phase, Approx 53”x16”x30”, Load Fee: $20.00, Pallet Not Included




					bid.premiermachineryauctions.com


----------



## Ultradog MN (Jul 15, 2021)

JRaut said:


> Hey @Ultradog MN, are you still on the prowl?
> 
> You've probably seen these already, but if not:
> 
> ...


Thanks for thinking of me.
The Keller is mine. I bought it about 6 weeks ago at another auction.
It is well worn and the mechanism that raises the blade on the return stroke is missing parts.
I used it a bit. Made several cuts on some 1/2x3" HR. I would enjoy making some repairs but didn't want to make missing parts. So I brought it to Premier along with my shaper.
The Marvel is Very old and Very worn and I want one with a chip/drip pan to keep from soiling the floor. Could make something I know but...
And the Peerless I would love to have - if it was half the size it is. Just hate to devote that much real estate to a saw. It is a relatively modern machine. I also suspect it will go for a couple/few $K  which is more than I can afford.


----------



## JRaut (Jul 15, 2021)

Too bad about the missing parts on the Keller. Looks like a perfectly sized hobby machine.

Seems your other thread re: the Dvorak got taken down. Not sure if you saw one of my replies before it got removed, but I plan on keeping an eye on that lot. I might end up making a few mouse clicks if the price is right. Nice to know it's coming from a good home.

I'd have to move it into my shop under cover of night so my wife doesn't start asking questions.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jul 15, 2021)

You wan to see a saw with missing parts, take a look here.








						Marvel Draw Cut Saw No 1 not a restoration (more of a resurrection)
					

Howdy folks I picked this up off of the Craigslist a few weeks ago. I think that this will be a fun winter project. I got a few other things in the shop finished up, so I could get started on this.




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## jwmay (Jul 15, 2021)

Power hacksaws certainly are the coolest machines after massive metal shapers to me. But there's a reason I drive an 08 sedan instead of a 50's sedan, and it ain't the looks! I use a 40's lathe of the most universally badmouthed American made brand to make up for it though. Ha!


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 15, 2021)

Ultradog MN said:


> Thanks for thinking of me.
> The Keller is mine. I bought it about 6 weeks ago at another auction.
> It is well worn and the mechanism that raises the blade on the return stroke is missing parts.
> I used it a bit. Made several cuts on some 1/2x3" HR. I would enjoy making some repairs but didn't want to make missing parts. So I brought it to Premier along with my shaper.
> ...



It's too bad that saw turned out to be so used up. I think I picked up the same model saw about 2 weeks ago off of Craigslist, the ad had been sitting for more than a month when I finally gave in. Not sure what the 12AS refers to but, I don't think it is a model number. Mine has the same number in the casting, but I found some documentation at Vintage machinery and believe the model number is 3C, 6-3/4" x 6-3/4" and can use 12" or 14" blades.

Interesting that yours has a weight added to the overarm. Mine doesn't have that and it isn't shown in the brochure photos for any of the saws.

Seems a nice size for a shop saw. From the little I've been able to find, these seem to have been in production during the 1950s and 60s, possibly into the 1970s.




I hope you are able to find something nice, they do turn up and usually are not that expensive. If you are searching Craigslist make sure you search for both hacksaw and hack saw, I've seen many under one but not the other. Same is true for band saw vs bandsaw.

There has been a very nice looking Perkins near me in California for at least 6 months but I think the $400 asking price is way too high for what seems to be a rather small capacity saw. They use the infamous "collectors saw" in the ad so I'm guessing they know what they have and won't have any truck with low ballers.




https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/for/d/petaluma-perkins-power-hack-saw/7339847190.html?lang=en&cc=gb


I was looking through old Sears power tools catalogs and it looks like Sears added a 3x6" horizontal bandsaw in 1960. I also have a Kalamazoo horizontal bandsaw which as best as I can figure was made in the late 1960s so vintage and horizontal bandsaw are not mutually exclusive.





My saw collection is becoming as silly as my small lathe collection, but the saws are at least more practical.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jul 15, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Power hacksaws certainly are the coolest machines after massive metal shapers to me. But there's a reason I drive an 08 sedan instead of a 50's sedan, and it ain't the looks! I use a 40's lathe of the most universally badmouthed American made brand to make up for it though. Ha!





Aaron_W said:


> It's too bad that saw turned out to be so used up. I think I picked up the same model saw about 2 weeks ago off of Craigslist, the ad had been sitting for more than a month when I finally gave in. Not sure what the 12AS refers to but, I don't think it is a model number. Mine has the same number in the casting, but I found some documentation at Vintage machinery and believe the model number is 3C, 6-3/4" x 6-3/4" and can use 12" or 14" blades.
> 
> Interesting that yours has a weight added to the overarm. Mine doesn't have that and it isn't shown in the brochure photos for any of the saws.
> 
> ...


It's not the most efficient cutting tool in the shop, but definitely the coolest! Like watching a campfire.


----------



## Ultradog MN (Jul 16, 2021)

JRaut said:


> Too bad about the missing parts on the Keller. Looks like a perfectly sized hobby machine.
> 
> Seems your other thread re: the Dvorak got taken down. Not sure if you saw one of my replies before it got removed, but I plan on keeping an eye on that lot. I might end up making a few mouse clicks if the price is right. Nice to know it's coming from a good home.
> 
> I'd have to move it into my shop under cover of night so my wife doesn't start asking questions.


I saw your post and replied to you before it went poof.  Don't want to be considered dishonest so will post what I wrote there again.

Full disclosure:
There is some damage to the power feed on the Dvorak.  It works as is but will skip at one spot on the ratchet and you can see it blew out the area on the drive. Photo. They don't get into all the ins and outs of each item they sell. Just take a few photos and list it. It would be a pretty easy repair and the shaper could fix itself. I could/would braze it for you myself.
Charge you a 6 pack of my favorite ale.


----------



## JRaut (Jul 16, 2021)

Good to know, and thanks for the heads up. Doesn't seem all that big a deal.

I gather from the photos that the position of that drive stud thingy within the slot adjusts the amount of step-over per stroke. So not being able to use the area in that blowout only limits very fast travel in the 'reverse' direction.


----------



## Ultradog MN (Jul 16, 2021)

It reverses the timing of the stroke.
As is, it ratchets the feed on the forward stroke and not on the reverse stroke.
Still adjusted the feed rate and worked okay.


----------



## Ultradog MN (Jul 16, 2021)

JRaut said:


> Good to know, and thanks for the heads up. Doesn't seem all that big a deal.
> 
> I gather from the photos that the position of that drive stud thingy within the slot adjusts the amount of step-over per stroke. So not being able to use the area in that blowout only limits very fast travel in the 'reverse' direction.


P.S.
About the only real job I did with it was to cut down the T nut on my Aloris. Was fun and did a nice job.


----------

